# Cancellation Policy vs. Blizzard



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

There is a 14 day cancellation policy for the Performance Center courses. 
Any consideration/leeway for severe weather "delays"?

(I'm scheduled for Monday 8 Feb. and HOPE I-81 will plowed open by Sunday AM for the slide South)


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Obviously none of us can control the weather. Luckily we don't have that many winter storms that affect us and our operation here.

Basically in the past, if someone cannot make it here due to canceled flights or the weather, we do the best we can to accomodate you and reschedule the delivery.

Hope to see you here on Monday :thumbup:


----------



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

No flights, I'm going for the drive this AM...might get some OJT car control time for the first ten miles 'til I get to the local Interstate. Hope these new Conti DWS Extremes are as good as the hype. 

*UPDATE*: Made it...only significant event was entering and leaving the state of West Virginia..which evidently does not own any snow plows or road graders. 2" sheet of ice/snow on the Interstate with ruts and pot-holes. 1-2nd gear for 60 miles past many accidents. As soon as I reached the VA state line, the road was clear again...amazing !!


----------

